# "Коробейники" в обработке Паницкого



## лена

Ищу р.н.п "Коробейники" в обработке Паницкого, я когда-то её играла,а ноты потеряла и нет возможности вернуть,а вспомнить охото!буду так же благодарна за мп3 или видео..))


----------



## sakolia

Нотки отправил)


----------



## MAN

Простите, а можно и мне тоже получить эти нотки?
[email protected]


----------



## sakolia

Отправил)


----------



## Orphei

И сюда пожалуйста:

*[email protected]*

Огромное спасибо!

Андрей


----------



## budka

можно и мне на мыло скинуть [email protected]


----------



## arcadetta

Присоединяюсь к просьбам!
Вышлите и мне, пожалуйста!
[email protected]


----------



## bayanika

Присоединяюсь к пожеланиям коллег, вышлите, please, на [email protected]


----------



## Муз 123

Если не трудно пожалуйста и сюда [email protected] Паницкий это всегда прекрасно!


----------



## Dimitri

И мне, если не затруднит, скиньте пожалуйста [email protected]


----------



## лена

всем выслала! может быть у кого-нибудь есть исполнение этого замечательного произведения,которое так редко исполняется почему-то..


----------



## MAN

лена писал:


> может быть у кого-нибудь есть исполнение этого замечательного произведения


Лен, на главной странице в буквально сегодня или вчера выложенном альбоме Бориса Арона Привет из Саратова


----------



## лена

благодарю!!я как раз не успела новости прочитать за эти два дня..


----------



## anjey899

А можно, если не трудно, выслать и сюда нотки [email protected] Благодарю!


----------



## dedadana

Давно ищу Коробейники в обработке Паницкого, пожалуйста скинте на [email protected] буду очень признателен


----------



## vbaev

и сюда пожалуйста))
[email protected]


----------



## gratchov

Есть редакция этой обработки Паницкого для трио баянистов... И такой же вариант для одного инструмента, вариации выстроены по-другому и немного сокращено количество... Иван Яковлевич Паницкий слышал этот вариант при жизни и одобрил!
Сыграть всерьёз в авторском варианте весьма непросто!


----------



## MAN

gratchov писал:


> Сыграть всерьёз в авторском варианте весьма непросто!


 Не могли бы Вы сказать насколько близко именно к авторскому варианту И. Я. Паницкого сыграна эта пьеса Б. Ароном (по ссылке выше)? Есть ли какие-либо упрощения? Тем более, что у него всё-таки клавишный аккордеон! В "Синем платочке" я кой-что заметил (есть с чем сравнить, да и сам его пытаюсь играть), а вот обр. Паницкого "Коробейники" только в исп. Арона пока и слышал.


----------



## belan

Очень хотел бы поучить ноты Паницкого Коробейники. Зараннее спасибо. [email protected]


----------



## maria67

Очень хотела бы поучить ноты Паницкого Коробейники. Зараннее спасибо. [email protected]


----------



## лена

Ищу р.н.п "Коробейники" в обработке Паницкого, я когда-то её играла,а ноты потеряла и нет возможности вернуть,а вспомнить охото!буду так же благодарна за мп3 или видео..))


----------



## elsdanbi1984

Я тоже Очень хотел бы поучить ноты Паницкого Коробейники сбосипо:[email protected]


----------



## Orphei

Здравствуйте!

Вот ссылка:

http://rapidshare.com/files/433337241/Korobeiniki.rar

С уважением Андрей!


----------



## elsdanbi1984

Спасибо, я скачал. Сейчас играет
:dance:


----------



## Andrey Aksenov

sakolia писал:


> Нотки отправил)


Если не трудно, отправьте пожалуйста на 
[email protected]


----------



## Andrey Aksenov

sakolia писал:


> Нотки отправил)


Если не трудно, отправьте пожалуйста на 
[email protected]


----------



## Kosthenko

andrey aksenov писал:


> Если не трудно, отправьте пожалуйста на
> [email protected]


Я поделюсь вот таким вариантом:  *Koробейники*    аранж. *И.Паницкого*


----------



## MAN

gratchov (23.11.2010, 23:35) писал:


> Есть редакция этой обработки Паницкого для трио баянистов... И такой же вариант для одного инструмента, вариации выстроены по-другому и немного сокращено количество...


Уважаемый Владимир Васильевич, а Вы не могли бы поделиться нотами этой самой редакции, о которой Вы упоминали тут шесть лет назад, либо подсказать где их можно приобрести? Если я правильно понимаю, именно она звучит вот здесь после "Синего платочка".





Лично меня более всего интересует обработка "Коробейников" для одного баяна, однако с удовольствием приобрёл бы и целый сборник, куда она, вероятно, включена.


----------



## grigoriys

Обработка для одного баяна издавалась Антологии ч.3 и во втором сборнике: http://ale07.ru/music/notes/song/bayan/panickyi.htm


----------



## MAN

*grigoriys*, спасибо Вам большое, однако мне показалось, что Владимир Васильевич Грачев говорил об иной редакции, несколько изменённой и сокращённой, но при этом одобренной самим Иваном Яковлевичем. Или в сборнике по Вашей ссылке и "Антологии" она и есть?


----------



## grigoriys

MAN (06.03.2017, 09:32) писал:


> спасибо Вам большое, однако мне показалось, что Владимир Васильевич Грачев говорил об иной редакции, несколько изменённой и сокращённой, но при этом одобренной самим Иваном Яковлевичем. Или в сборнике по Вашей ссылке и "Антологии" она и есть?


  Утверждать не буду, но тут уже дело такое: можно сколь угодно долго заниматься поиском редакции, либо взять за основу изданный вариант,сравнить его с записью, сделать купюры или переставить местами вариации если это принципиально, разучить и исполнять. Я думаю в любом случае и у редакции и у печатного варианта источник общий. Ну как-то так.


----------



## MAN

grigoriys (06.03.2017, 14:39) писал:


> можно сколь угодно долго заниматься поиском редакции...


И в мыслях не имел, просто сказано же было (пускай и весьма уже давно), что она есть. Готовенькая. Причём как для одного баяна, так и для трио. Судя по информации в профиле, пользователь gratchov здесь на форуме бывает (вот и сегодня заглядывал), посему я и счёл уместным задать свой вопрос.


----------



## gratchov

MAN писал:


> gratchov писал: Арон как раз и играл мой вариант. Сначала мы играли трио с Карташовым и с
> Ароном во Франции в 1995 году, после чего Борис Арон стал играть
> "Коробочку" Паницкого в варианте соло.  Сейчас в сборнике под редакцией Семенова, выпущенном Гусаровым, есть Коробейники Паницкого в моей редакции.Сыграть всерьёз в авторском варианте весьма непросто! Не могли бы Вы сказать насколько близко именно к авторскому варианту И. Я. Паницкого сыграна эта пьеса Б. Ароном (по ссылке выше)? Есть ли какие-либо упрощения? Тем более, что у него всё-таки клавишный аккордеон! В "Синем платочке" я кой-что заметил (есть с чем сравнить, да и сам его пытаюсь играть), а вот обр. Паницкого "Коробейники" только в исп. Арона пока и слышал.


----------



## gratchov

MAN писал:


> gratchov (23.11.2010, 23:35) писал:Есть редакция этой обработки Паницкого для трио баянистов... И такой же вариант для одного инструмента, вариации выстроены по-другому и немного сокращено количество... Уважаемый Владимир Васильевич, а Вы не могли бы поделиться нотами этой самой редакции, о которой Вы упоминали тут шесть лет назад, либо подсказать где их можно приобрести? Если я правильно понимаю, именно она звучит вот здесь после "Синего платочка".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Лично меня более всего интересует обработка "Коробейников" для одного баяна, однако с удовольствием приобрёл бы и целый сборник, куда она, вероятно, включена.


----------



## gratchov

gratchov писал:


> MAN писал:gratchov (23.11.2010, 23:35) писал:Есть редакция этой обработки Паницкого для трио баянистов... И такой же вариант для одного инструмента, вариации выстроены по-другому и немного сокращено количество... Уважаемый Владимир Васильевич, а Вы не могли бы поделиться нотами этой самой редакции, о которой Вы упоминали тут шесть лет назад, либо подсказать где их можно приобрести? Если я правильно понимаю, именно она звучит вот здесь после "Синего платочка".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Лично меня более всего интересует обработка "Коробейников" для одного баяна, однако с удовольствием приобрёл бы и целый сборник, куда она, вероятно, включена.


----------



## gratchov

Kosthenko писал:


> Kosthenko написал(а):
> 
> 
> 
> andrey aksenov писал:Если не трудно, отправьте пожалуйста на
> [email protected]Я поделюсь вот таким вариантом:  *Koробейники*    аранж. *И.Паницкого
> 
> Андрей! Доброго времени суток!
> Этот вариант сделан на основе варианта для трио, который был сделан приблизительно в 1989 году. И Играется с тех пор в разных составах уфимско-саратовского трио! Сначала был сделан вариант для баяна -соло, и сразу - для трио. Поэтому соло я так и не стал играть эту пьесу Паницкого.*
Нажмите для раскрытия...


----------

